# Grubhub 1st place & pay order. Grubhub doesn't want to pay me?



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

So I'm a Grubhub newbie. (2 years on lyft). Got my 1st place & pay order.

TLR customer cancels order after delivery do I get paid?

Of course it's some complicated order in italian at a fancy restaurant, and the guy can barely hear me and he keeps repeating back the order in english and I have no idea what I'm ordering (pretty sure grubhub's menu doesn't match the names on their menu).

Then the restaurant has no parking, so I end up having to park at a meter 5 blocks away. I manage to get to the restaurant in 21 minutes by running, guy said food would be ready in 20 minutes(although grubhub has no idea since its place and pay).

Guy is pissed off it's a grubhub order. The restaurant is crazy slammed, they don't even have a takeout pickup area really. Also at first he doesn't want to take grubhub card because it doesn't have a chip. (which is a dick move on grubhub's part since not having a chip makes the restaurant liable for fraud).

I get the food, I walk it over to condo 1 block away since it's closer than my car. I'm 15 minutes earlier than the time for delivery. I mark arrived when I walk into building. I mark delivered after I hand her the food, she says thanks. Seems like everything went fine, I definitely have an internet connection, I'm reading news articles in the elevator.

Then I get back to my car, get a hit of a/c. Then roughly 10 minutes after delivering it I get a push notification saying she has canceled the order DO NOT DELIVER.

Then I get 2 calls from customer service, but I can't answer them because for some reason that phone # is marked as spam by verizons call filter (i don't have this problem with the customer grubhub #'s communicating). I add the # to phone book and call it back.

Customer service tells me, that she canceled. Although they can't tell me when she canceled. Then I ask if I'm going to get paid. They say NO! and that the money is going to get revoked, and that they are sure the customer enjoyed their free dinner. I tell them that's unacceptable they transfer me me to driver service line. Guy tells me I need to e-mail and explain it to [email protected] .The app shows me getting paid the $16 though.

So 1st question, Should I bother e-mailing them? or wait and see if the money gets revoked at the end of the week?

2nd question, is this normal?

3rd question, How does grubhub determine time to pickup and time to deliver it seems completely random?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

SubaruLegacy said:


> So I'm a Grubhub newbie. (2 years on lyft). Got my 1st place & pay order.
> 
> TL:biggrin:R customer cancels order after delivery do I get paid?
> 
> ...


Do instant pay and get the money in your account. Then see how much GH wants it back.

FWIW, I've never had any luck getting paid for screw ups on GH. Cancellations, restaurant closed, can't find customer, etc. I stopped fighting about it. The ones I can, I just mark "Delivered" and wait. So far, they've never said boo. But I think I'm probably out about $50 from bad offers.

The other day I had one where the GH card wouldn't go through. Called, they said try it again. I did, still didn't work. Had to cancel and got nothing. It pissed me off because it was a $30 order at a restaurant I (used to) eat all the time. I'm not sure I'm up for "special sauce" if I go back.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

Its crazy how bad and simple the grubhub app is. I thought lyft was bad, but compared to grubhub its absolutely polished. 

The next day after that on 2 orders I had a problem where when I clicked I've arrived, it immediately also clicked delivered. Which meant I couldn't contact diner to tell them I was there and they didnt leave hotel room # and there was no where to legally park. 
I called driver care...and they couldn't contact or allow me to contact diner. They said the only way they could tell them where I was was if they happened to call into support and support happened to see the note on the order. And it was an Ice cream delivery. I should've just eaten it. Finally valet has a spot, front desk tries calling them. They don't answer twice. Right when I'm about to hit the 8 minutes support told me to wait. She finally answers. I go up to the room shes in a towel and shower cap. Who the F orders an ice cream cone delivered and then takes a shower. 

Then it happened again on my next order luckily I had the apartment #.

And both were terrible low offers with $1.40 tips. I only took them because they were super short distances and because I had rejected like a million orders earlier in the night and thought o should probably bump my acceptance rate up a little at least until I'm out of entry level I probably should try to stay over 50 % lol.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

Btw in case anyone was wondering for future reference. I just did nothing and got paid in my normally weekly pay. So all they did on support was get me really annoyed for no reason.


----------

